# What do you think of the band pics?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Had some photos done Sunday at rehearsal since I joined the band a few weeks ago and they needed to update the webpage and posters etc..


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nice- very classy shots- i like the first one the best- the caboose is nice too-


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice pictures except for the fact I always find it hokey having band promo pics with instruments. Especially drummers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Nice pictures except for the fact I always find it hokey having band promo pics with instruments. Especially drummers.




Sorry but I have to agree.

I like the backgrounds and the shots look good, but holding the instruments isn't the look I would go for myself.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

We took about 50-60 pictures, and every one, the band wanted instruments in the pics. First time I've ever done band pictures with instruments myself.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

A few of our current photos...
We're looking to update, as we've recently changed our drummer.





























Finally, our most recently shot press photo with the new drummer... This will be replaced in a few months when we get some more cash.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> A few of our current photos...
> We're looking to update, as we've recently changed our drummer.
> 
> Finally, our most recently shot press photo with the new drummer... This will be replaced in a few months when we get some more cash.


Maybe its just me, but I find those first 3 are pretty lame. Last one is better, but I'd go with your live pics from the other thread before I'd go with any of these.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

flashPUNK: I like the last one best (the pissing on the trees has been done, done, done -- please tell me you didn't pay someone to come up with that shot!) but you guys look too happy.

james on bass: I like the last one best because I think it would crop nicely into a square format. I prefer square format photos. I think they place a little nicer. Either that or golden rectangles. And yea, I would have ditched the instruments too and tried to keep it belt line and above but oh well.

But I'm a freak when it comes to photographs, especially band shots.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

the main thing we were trying to get across is that we don't take ourselves too seriously.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

flashPUNK said:


> the main thing we were trying to get across is that we don't take ourselves too seriously.


That sentiment shows. But maybe it's a just a hair too much to the happy side of things. Still a good picture.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Had some photos done Sunday at rehearsal since I joined the band a few weeks ago and they needed to update the webpage and posters etc..


Band pictures are often a difficult thing to do. I like the pictures although I agree with what's been said so far about band pictures with instruments. Standing in a field or by an old bus holding your instruments, I'd say that you guys are a wholesome (mellow?) good bunch of guys playing blues or country music? Is that what you're trying to convey? Maybe that same shot behind the bus but with the drummer sitting behind a little drumset on the back step and the rest of you standing on the ground looking like you're playing a song might add a fun element to it. That seems to be the appealing thing about stage pictures: playing and having fun.

But musicians can be "a little" too critical sometimes. Remember that the average folk will only glimpe at the picture and the rest of the poster. These are good shots.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Maybe its just me, but I find those first 3 are pretty lame. Last one is better, but I'd go with your live pics from the other thread before I'd go with any of these.


I like all of these except for the 2nd (pissing). Its been done, and not that funny.
Good photographer though.


----------



## seanm (Feb 19, 2007)

Best "band photo" ever


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Love Opus and Bill


----------



## dirtdog (Oct 24, 2006)

Band pics are just so hard to do without sucking badly. Have to agree with the statement that 99% of band photos are terrible. I know that I've certainly been guilty of conceptualizing pure crap. 

I always keep this in the back of my mind: what would the dude from "rock and roll confidential" douchebag hall of fame write as a caption for this picture?

IN response to the original post, I like the first one the best, but the instruments have got to go. At least Photoshop out the fuzzy grass in the foreground in front of the drummer...it's distracting. 

DD


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

james on bass said:


> We took about 50-60 pictures, and every one, the band wanted instruments in the pics. First time I've ever done band pictures with instruments myself.


Needs more cowbell :rockon2:


----------



## Tawm! (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought this one of my band was pretty good... What do y'all think?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

I am sorry man but get rid of the guitars and drum does not go well out side i mean no amps how do you hear over the drum lol. but still a good idea


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Band photos in general suck. Are they even necessary? If you can avoid them, do.

That Divorcees poster looks cool. The jumping guys? ...not so much. 

Jim


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I like this one. The theme is party-related.

CT.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

jroberts said:


> This isn't my band, but I think this is a _great_ band shot:


Thats my neighbours sons band. jason haywood's. And it is a good shot.


----------

